# b13 with a Qr25 swap



## 1800archie (Dec 10, 2008)

i have a 2002 nissan sentra ser spec-v that i flipped, the engine ran perfectly and i wanted to know, if i have everything for the car how hard will it be to swap the engine into a b13 body and will it be quick??


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I've seen a B14 and B15 with a VQ35DE swap, so I'd assume the QR25 will fit but it won't be a quick swap. Almost everything will have to be custom.


----------



## kdm (Dec 10, 2008)

Buy a welder and let the custom work begin.


----------

